# Electricidad estática y olor extraño al respirar



## jmab (Jun 6, 2009)

hola. tengo una duda de hace mucho tiempo...

¿a aguien le ha pasado que al sacarse un chaleco suene pequeños chispasos?
por lo que sé es electricidad estática. la duda es que al respirar siento algo extraño, algo así como un olor.
para saber que era conecté un transformador de tal forma que entre sus terminales saliera un rayo y al acercarme sentí lo mismo...

¿que es?  

gracias


----------



## rulkasdj (Jun 6, 2009)

puede ser el ozono que resulta de la ionizacion del aire cuando se genera el rayo


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 6, 2009)

Podría ser Ozono.

Este se produce cuando se ioniza con altos voltajes el aire común.

Ozono - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Saludos.


----------



## electrodan (Jun 7, 2009)

Pero, digo, los pequeñisimos chispazos que se producen al sacarse el "chaleco", pueden generar ozono?


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 7, 2009)

Como generar, generan. Al hacer el arco (chispa) se ioniza el aire, y se unen las partículas de oxigeno (O2) de a 3 (O3), osea que queda ozono.

Debe ser realmente despreciable, no creo que lo pueda oler. Pero con una fuente de MAT (Muy Alta Tensión) haciendo arcos, se re siente el olor del ozono


----------



## electrodan (Jun 7, 2009)

Eso mismo digo.


----------



## Jordan Benjhy (Jun 8, 2009)

nota: no solo con un chaleco, puede ser polo o  casaca.. esto segun tengo entendido, es el mismo rose que tiene tu cuerpo a la tela, esto hace que haga chipear como lo has escuchado y la capa de ozono agarre ese olor... por la mima ionizacion de él


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 8, 2009)

No entendí... ¿Qué quisiste poner *Jordan Benjhy*?

Explicate un poco mejor, porque no se entiende...


----------



## electrodan (Jun 8, 2009)

Jordan Benjhy dijo:
			
		

> nota: no solo con un chaleco, puede ser polo o  casaca.. esto segun tengo entendido, es el mismo rose que tiene tu cuerpo a la tela, *esto hace que haga chipear como lo has escuchado y la capa de ozono agarre ese olor*... por la mima ionizacion de él


----------



## rulkasdj (Jun 8, 2009)

jajajajja guarden los chalecos , no sea cosa que agrandemos el agujero de ozono u.u


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 8, 2009)

mmm

Ahora el agujero de ozono Chispea?

Ozono gratis para todos... Decaen ventas de Ozonificadores...

Saludos.


----------



## electrodan (Jun 8, 2009)

Vamos todos a crear ozono, capaz que sube allá arriba y ayuda un poco con lo del ozono.


----------



## jmab (Jun 9, 2009)

muchas gracias!   

ahora me voy a patentar un nuevo generador de ozono que funcione con chalecos


----------

